# Coffee and folic acid question?



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All
Bit confused as to where to ask these questions, so as I have started my 100mg of clomid today thought i would put it here lol
I have read that drinking more than 2 cups of coffee a day can stop a baby implanting in the womb, has any body else heard this? I use to drink loads of coffee a day and stopped after my MC last year.
Also I have heard that because of my age ( Im 38 ) I should be taking more than 400mg of folic acid a day?
Bit confused


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

You shouldn't need to have more than 400mcg (not 400mg) of folic acid a day, irrespective of age....I'm 40 and I take the standard dose for when ttc in a good prenatal care supplement such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pronatal. You only need to take the higher (prescribed) dose of 5mg folic acid if your consultant feels there's a particular need eg immune issues and/or recurrent miscarriages. Since I've had several unsuccessful IVF cycles and 5 early mcs/chem pgs, I am prescribed additional meds but when get another +ve I will then be prescribed the higher 5mg folic acid.

Just ensure that you take 400mcg folic acid daily and include plenty of foods rich in folate (folic acid) in your diet.

As for coffee....yes, too much caffeine should be avoided when ttc. That doesn't mean you have to cut it out completely but everything in moderation. There is still some controversy over it but there has been research into links between high intake of caffeine and miscarriage...

http://www.bupa.co.uk/health_information/html/health_news/240108_caffeine_miscarriage.html

and this shows the quantity of caffeine in various drinks...

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/caffeine/caffeine_info1.shtml

So having the odd cup of coffee or other food/drink containing caffeine is fine but probably best to avoid drinking too much on a daily basis.

Hope this helps...
Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Minxy
Thank u for you reply, I have seen the pregnecare in my local chemist and did think about trying it instead of the folic acid.

Thanks though
Nicci xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

one thing I have done in the past 6 months is switch to caffeine free coffee, you will get withdrawal headaches for a week or so as your body gets used to no caffeine but every little helps when ttc


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

my doc told me to reduce my tea intake... I am a bit addicted, and can drink 4-5 cups a days... it was had to start with but I now feel a lot better...I have a glass of sparking water instead,... 
It is apparently not good for the baby - I didn't know that it could also reduce your chances of implantation.

good luck!
cig


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cigogne04 said:


> my doc told me to reduce my tea intake... I am a bit addicted, and can drink 4-5 cups a days... it was had to start with but I now feel a lot better...I have a glass of sparking water instead,...
> It is apparently not good for the baby - I didn't know that it could also reduce your chances of implantation.
> 
> good luck!
> cig


Hi there

Tea contains caffeine. Green tea has a high amount of caffeine and depending on how long you infuse it, it may also have a higher amount than some coffees !! It can also interfere with the absorption of folic acid (as can some other teas) so avoid drinking too much.

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=32

and here's some other info...

http://news.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2005/03/15/wtea15.xml

"The work also shows why other studies have linked high levels of green tea consumption by women around the time of conception and in pregnancy to an increased incidence of spina bifida and anencephaly. These are neural tube defects linked to folic acid deficiency. In green tea drinkers, EGCG's antifolate activity would be expected to lessen the activity of the enzyme that uses folic acid, minimising the good effects of folic acid supplements."

Maybe consider herbal teas (although avoid ones that contain Hibiscus) or fruit teas. I love Earl Grey but by Twinnings decaf now and limit myself to one cup a day (if that) and drink more herbal and fruit teas instead.

Oh and you may want to avoid drinks like Coca Cola, Red Bull etc as they are also high in caffeine....plus many contain high levels of sugar and/or Aspartame (which is yet another thing best avoided....or at least cut down alot).

Have a read of the Complementary Therapies and Prenatal Care boards on this website as you'll find lots of helpful threads on there.

Good luck
Natasha  

/links


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Cig
thanks for reply if ur addicted with drinking 4 - 5 cups of tea a day goodness knows what i am i drink about 15 cups of mega strong coffee a day OR I DID have no gone to de caf and cut down to only 2 cups of that a day.
Thanks to all for advice xx


----------



## Cigogne04 (Nov 9, 2009)

HippyChicky said:


> one thing I have done in the past 6 months is switch to caffeine free coffee, you will get withdrawal headaches for a week or so as your body gets used to no caffeine but every little helps when ttc


I had these withdrawal headaches too! 
But I am all good now...and feel healthier for it


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey i was advised 2 take 800mcg cause i wasnt gettin my 5 a day everyday n cause i was tryin 2 conceive so depends on how ur diet is. But i would cut out the caffine tho, good luck xx


----------

